# Bad A** Slingbow



## deepdivered

Search YouTube for bad ass slingbow. It looks like it is no longer being made. However if you watch all the videos he has on it. Especially how to assemble it you can see how it's made. I have accesses to the tools needed to build one. What is everyone's opinion of this sling bow and would you recommend any alterations?


----------



## deepdivered

Here is the link to the.video


----------



## Charles

Looks complicated and heavy to me. You might want to first try something similar but simpler in wood, just to see if you like it. If you have not already done so, try shooting arrows with a normal slingshot. Just make a simple arrow rest with parachord or a stout rubber band tied across the forks, or a wooden or plastic Y between the forks, attached to the handle with duct tape. Slingshots have been around for a very long time. Shooting arrows from a slingshot is not a new idea. There are quite a few patents based on shooting arrows from slingshots. If the idea is that good, it makes you wonder why it has not caught on in a big way.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## deepdivered

I have shot arrows out of my slingshot. To me the construction is easy. He choreographed this set up and was getting average 200fps. There was one other guy who said in his testing wider forks where less accurate. But the guy who have the slingshot channel on YouTube says he prefers wider forks and his sling bows also are wider set.

With this design I can change out the forks though so it won't be set in stone. The guy who made this does a lot of slingbow fishing which is what I want to do. He also took some big game with it.

I think I'll link some more videos to it to give u a better look at it.

If you know who chief aj is and his sling bow hfx. Well he commented on his video saying this is a good sling bow.


----------



## deepdivered

More links.

Demo





Assembly





Chrono





Review





Same guy but using the falcon slingbow with tubes instead of flat bands and different arm rest. He got his idea from this sling bow basically just rigged it up with flat bands and changed the way the arm rest attaches


----------



## Gardengroove

In my opinion the prongs are way to wide. What does he charge for the slingbow? I checked the homepage but obviously it doesn't exist any more.


----------



## capnjoe

I just shoot them from a pfs with no hole in the pouch. Works like a charm. No need to do anything.


----------



## deepdivered

Gardengroove said:


> In my opinion the prongs are way to wide. What does he charge for the slingbow? I checked the homepage but obviously it doesn't exist any more.


What would be a good width and why?


----------



## deepdivered

Gardengroove said:


> In my opinion the prongs are way to wide. What does he charge for the slingbow? I checked the homepage but obviously it doesn't exist any more.


Seemed base price was 95$


----------



## Gardengroove

@deepdivered: I have not engineered this slingbow but it is obvious the wider the prongs the more stress you get on the the material (lever effect). Why would you want that when it also works like a charm with a pfs like capn said before? I also don't see any benefits in the canted arrangement of the prongs on the handle. Besides that, archery sights on such kind of "slingbow"? Hmmm... I think it isn't worth the money nor i think would buy that. Too bulky and I dont like the design in general. Just my opinion on that. I would build my own slingbow and experiment with it if I were into it.


----------



## msasso

I bought this arrow rest on ebay. it's cheap and made perfectly to mount on say a store bought barnett slingshot because of the barnetts top screw. I think I paid $5 for it. so if you mount this on a barnett and make an arrow pouch you could be all set. That was my initial plan anyway

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Topoint-archery-CAPTURE-BRUSH-ARROW-REST-TP812-LEFT-AND-RIGHT-HAND-D11-/390504973231?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5aebe903af


----------



## deepdivered

I don't plan to buy this. I want to make one. All you need is some bar stock, a pipe bender, a welder, and a tap.

So would there be a benefit of the wider forks or is that a bad idea.

I think he made the forks wider because it wold stretch the band's more in a shorter pull. That just a guess. Would that be a benefit or do you loos accuracy with a wider fork

As for the forks dropping down I think that was to help line up the bands and arrow with the whisker biscuit or u could also rest the arrow on the forks and not be angling the arrow down as you will notice happening to a lot of people who zip tie a whisker biscuit to there forks.


----------



## capnjoe

I'll shoot some arrows tomorrow with the pfs and make a little video. You'll see what I mean about it being perfect for arrows. In my opinion a pfs will shoot anything. The short forks when canted toward the target make a very level presentation, and when spaced properly allow the arrow to zip through without the need for rests or whisker biscuits. Unless of course you're looking to make a dedicated arrow chucker, then my point is moot.

I favor the simple.


----------



## deepdivered

Look forward to see it. From your description it sounds like the rest would hit the fetching as it passes through. I am not an archer but I would think that would throw it off a little.

Ya the b.a.s. is only for arrows it uses a string not a pouch. but it has a second fork that is less wide and has a pouch for traditional slingshot ammo


----------



## Beanflip

http://falconslingbows.webs.com/ I looked at these for a while. The price was to high for me but the design looked good. Looks like they are even more now. I saved a bunch of photos somewhere in case I wanted to try and make one myself. http://www.shop.rattlinrandy.com/category.sc?categoryId=10


----------



## deepdivered

Beanflip said:


> http://falconslingbows.webs.com/ I looked at these for a while. The price was to high for me but the design looked good. Looks like they are even more now. I saved a bunch of photos somewhere in case I wanted to try and make one myself. http://www.shop.rattlinrandy.com/category.sc?categoryId=10


The bad ass slingbow is based of of this falcon sling bow actually. It's a flat band version of it basically. Also the arm rest is mounted above the handle rather than the bottom


----------



## capnjoe

deepdivered said:


> Look forward to see it. From your description it sounds like the rest would hit the fetching as it passes through. I am not an archer but I would think that would throw it off a little.
> 
> Ya the b.a.s. is only for arrows it uses a string not a pouch. but it has a second fork that is less wide and has a pouch for traditional slingshot ammo


The fletching folds as it passes through the very small forks, but a well built arrow will arrest and correct any "bump" it encounters. I will use my wife's arrows. they are a thinner carbon fiber than my hunting arrows. To shoot them I suspect a band change would be in order. Don't get me wrong here, I have loosed many arrows with many different slingshots and their various configurations. The pfs with a hole free pouch just lends itself to all manner of ammunition. Be it rocks, balls, or arrows! I suspect you probably have a better method of dispatching a hog or deer than a slingshot. So, if it's all in fun, why not try them all. We learn by trial and error anyway...

Just to clarify, my video will not show anything except that it doesn't take much of a platform to loose arrows. Atlatyls prove that quite succinctly.


----------



## Charles

I doubt you will find anything that performs better than the Combow sling:

http://www.combowslingguy.com/ComBowSlings.html

With this design, there is no slack in the bands. But the bands are tubes, not flats, and they double back along the sides of the device, eliminating the need for wide forks. So when you draw your arrow, the length of the acceleration path is the full length of the arrow, resulting in a very high velocity. It is very well made from aluminum, and as a result it is quite light and impervious to moisture.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## capnjoe

I have been tempted for a few months by that design, but I cannot see how or why a sling that delivers arrows is better than a cross or regular traditional. Arrows were meant to be loosed by bows. Rocks and balls by sling... It's an age old tradition. Sinew and spring limbs have been around a lot longer than the slingshot.

Also, I must add, wheels are for trucks and such. Cheater bows never properly qualify the true talent of a shooter. Just my two bits worth..


----------



## Imperial

it never matters how advanced the technology is, what matters is how advanced the user is ,


----------



## deepdivered

capnjoe said:


> I have been tempted for a few months by that design, but I cannot see how or why a sling that delivers arrows is better than a cross or regular traditional. Arrows were meant to be loosed by bows. Rocks and balls by sling... It's an age old tradition. Sinew and spring limbs have been around a lot longer than the slingshot.
> 
> Also, I must add, wheels are for trucks and such. Cheater bows never properly qualify the true talent of a shooter. Just my two bits worth..


You can't stick a bow in your backpack.
For another example a 1911 .45cal is a great pistol but to big to fit in your pocket. But a pm45 shoots the same bullet and fits in your pocket.


----------



## deepdivered

Charles said:


> I doubt you will find anything that performs better than the Combow sling:
> 
> http://www.combowslingguy.com/ComBowSlings.html
> 
> With this design, there is no slack in the bands. But the bands are tubes, not flats, and they double back along the sides of the device, eliminating the need for wide forks. So when you draw your arrow, the length of the acceleration path is the full length of the arrow, resulting in a very high velocity. It is very well made from aluminum, and as a result it is quite light and impervious to moisture.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Looks good. But if I understand bands right, (still learning) won't you get a higher velocity and foot pounds of pressure from flat bands than this ever can get with tubes?


----------



## Charles

deepdivered said:


> I doubt you will find anything that performs better than the Combow sling:
> 
> http://www.combowsli...mBowSlings.html
> 
> With this design, there is no slack in the bands. But the bands are tubes, not flats, and they double back along the sides of the device, eliminating the need for wide forks. So when you draw your arrow, the length of the acceleration path is the full length of the arrow, resulting in a very high velocity. It is very well made from aluminum, and as a result it is quite light and impervious to moisture.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Looks good. But if I understand bands right, (still learning) won't you get a higher velocity and foot pounds of pressure from flat bands than this ever can get with tubes?
[/quote]

I do not think you will find a slingbow that will give you higher velocities than the combow sling.

It is true that some flats will give higher velocities than some tubes. On the other hand, some tubes will yield higher velocities than some flats. Just check the velocities obtained with tubes in Henry's speed club. Perhaps it is worth noting that generally speaking, commercial spear guns use tubes, not flats.

What is really important is the length of the acceleration path and the inherent speed of the band material. If your design has a slack length of 7 inches or so, then you are wasting that amount of your acceleration path. As for wide forks, just draw a simple vector diagram. A significant amount of the force is being exerted perpendicular to the path of the projectile. Narrow forks waste very little force in that direction, the majority of the force being directed along the path of the projectile. And in general, it is more efficient to run tubes around a small, light roller than it is to run flats in a similar configuration.

By all means, if you have the equipment and materials, go ahead and make a device based on the "bad ass" design. But be sure to compare the results with a number of alternatives. And keep us posted on how you make out.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## deepdivered

Charles said:


> I doubt you will find anything that performs better than the Combow sling:
> 
> http://www.combowsli...mBowSlings.html
> 
> With this design, there is no slack in the bands. But the bands are tubes, not flats, and they double back along the sides of the device, eliminating the need for wide forks. So when you draw your arrow, the length of the acceleration path is the full length of the arrow, resulting in a very high velocity. It is very well made from aluminum, and as a result it is quite light and impervious to moisture.
> 
> Cheers .... Charles


Looks good. But if I understand bands right, (still learning) won't you get a higher velocity and foot pounds of pressure from flat bands than this ever can get with tubes?
[/quote]

I do not think you will find a slingbow that will give you higher velocities than the combow sling.

It is true that some flats will give higher velocities than some tubes. On the other hand, some tubes will yield higher velocities than some flats. Just check the velocities obtained with tubes in Henry's speed club. Perhaps it is worth noting that generally speaking, commercial spear guns use tubes, not flats.

What is really important is the length of the acceleration path and the inherent speed of the band material. If your design has a slack length of 7 inches or so, then you are wasting that amount of your acceleration path. As for wide forks, just draw a simple vector diagram. A significant amount of the force is being exerted perpendicular to the path of the projectile. Narrow forks waste very little force in that direction, the majority of the force being directed along the path of the projectile. And in general, it is more efficient to run tubes around a small, light roller than it is to run flats in a similar configuration.

By all means, if you have the equipment and materials, go ahead and make a device based on the "bad ass" design. But be sure to compare the results with a number of alternatives. And keep us posted on how you make out.

Cheers .... Charles[/quote]

Thanks. That's some really good info. I don't know much about what parameters effect the physics of the slingshot.

Ya I own 2 spear guns, would be three if some one didn't drop one overboard grr lol o well. I am a professional scuba diver. Ya the bands generate a lot of.velocity but its hard as heck to pull them back. Takes both hands and outing it in ur gut or thigh to brace it.

On some crono tests it was observed that flat bands produced higher velocity at a lighter draw weight.

I want this for slingbow fishing. The more compact, high velocity, high foot pound of penetration the better to get that arrow deep in water and penetrate the fish. So what would be some favorable designs to achieve that


----------



## capnjoe

"Ya I own 2 spear guns, would be three if some one didn't drop one overboard grr lol o well. I am a professional scuba diver."
Just a question... Why didn't you professionally dive yourself down to retrieve your gun?


----------



## deepdivered

capnjoe said:


> "Ya I own 2 spear guns, would be three if some one didn't drop one overboard grr lol o well. I am a professional scuba diver."
> Just a question... Why didn't you professionally dive yourself down to retrieve your gun?


It was in a raft and we where in the salt river with snorkel gear and no one saw when it actually went in only that it was gone.


----------



## capnjoe

I have been there. Many items have jumped in the drink when no one was looking. I lost count of the cell phones that I've sent to the locker.


----------



## norca

TUBES ? mabe cos they last longer than flats
love these sling bows


----------



## deepdivered

I want this for slingbow fishing. The more compact, high velocity, high foot pound of penetration the better to get that arrow deep in water and penetrate the fish. So what would be some favorable designs to achieve that?


----------



## Smashtoad

I've seen this subject pop up now and again since I've been a member, and no offense, fellas, but if I want to shoot arrows, I'm going to grab a bow.

Shooting arrows from a slingshot is like driving framing nails with a 12oz. hammer. Sure...it can be done...but why? Your performance is going to suffer in every category.

Don't mean to be a jerk, really, but I just don't get this.


----------



## deepdivered

AaronC said:


> Welcome to the site! I agree, it is addicting!!


I am no archer and you may be right but if you go to page one you will see in the review video and the crono video where this along bow out performs a recurve bow of 50 lbs. It gas higher velocity and more foot pounds of pressure producing more penetration.

The guy who designed the one I talking about uses his to take fish. It accomplishes this goal over and over. He has used it to take boar also. The guy in the review uses it to fish also and it helps him because he can transport it better because it fits in his back pack.

Also no offence but I think your statement is passed on opinion rather than fact.. but if a bow is your preference that's great. But through testing its been shows that the sling bow can be as food if not better than some bows. I say some because it does not act like a compound bow. Being able to hold it at full draw like that can be of benefit.


----------



## deepdivered

I don't know what happened but that was post was in respons to
"I've seen this subject pop up now and again since I've been a member, and no offense, fellas, but if I want to shoot arrows, I'm going to grab a bow.

Shooting arrows from a slingshot is like driving framing nails with a 12oz. hammer. Sure...it can be done...but why? Your performance is going to suffer in every category.

Don't mean to be a jerk, really, but I just don't get this."


----------



## Smashtoad

deepdivered said:


> [Also no offence but I think your statement is passed on opinion rather than fact.. but if a bow is your preference that's great. But through testing its been shows that the sling bow can be as food if not better than some bows. I say some because it does not act like a compound bow. Being able to hold it at full draw like that can be of benefit.


I would love to see the demonstration that proved a slingshot was a more powerful and accurate delivery tool for an arrow than a bow. Can you point me to that?


----------



## deepdivered

Smashtoad said:


> [Also no offence but I think your statement is passed on opinion rather than fact.. but if a bow is your preference that's great. But through testing its been shows that the sling bow can be as food if not better than some bows. I say some because it does not act like a compound bow. Being able to hold it at full draw like that can be of benefit.


I would love to see the demonstration that proved a slingshot was a more powerful and accurate delivery tool for an arrow than a bow. Can you point me to that?[/quote]

Chrono
https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player

Review
https://www.youtube....be_gdata_player


----------



## capnjoe

That ain't gonna happen, bro. The ability to shoot an arrow with a slingshot is a boon, but not it's originally intended purpose. You'll not find a demonstration proving it's superiority.


----------



## deepdivered

Sorry the links did not work

Crono


----------



## deepdivered

Second link


----------



## capnjoe

Not that guy!


----------



## deepdivered

capnjoe said:


> That ain't gonna happen, bro. The ability to shoot an arrow with a slingshot is a boon, but not it's originally intended purpose. You'll not find a demonstration proving it's superiority.


I don't think its original intended purpose matters.

Many things are invented and given superior performance by using things out aide of there originally intended purpose.


----------



## deepdivered

capnjoe said:


> Not that guy!


?


----------



## capnjoe

Have fun with your sling bow, dude.


----------



## Smashtoad

capnjoe said:


> That ain't gonna happen, bro. The ability to shoot an arrow with a slingshot is a boon, but not it's originally intended purpose. You'll not find a demonstration proving it's superiority.


I know, Cap...just thought I would give someone the opportunity to demonstrate to us why thousands of years of human hunting, sportsmanship, and warfare across dozens of cultures hadn't thought of it.


----------



## deepdivered

Lol I did say better than some bows, I sure there are other bows that out perform this along bow.

Did you not watch that video. How can you argue that his slingbow did not out do his bow. Math is math the numbers show it all.


----------



## deepdivered

Depending on your intended application different tools can be suitable to achieve your goal.

I mean dang I'd you want to argue what the best tool to push a projectile is a rifle will out so your bow any day.

But obviously if you live in the city as I do going to a park or open plot of land with a rifle or big bow will draw much more attention than a slingshot in ur back pack or pocket


----------



## deepdivered

And how about these guys taking fish, deer, elk, moos, boar, and bear with a sling bow?

Seems to me like it works just fin

Be great if I can get some constructive info about ideal designs which us why I posted here to begin with.

Any one able to shear some physics of the slingshot be great. My biggest question is on fork spacing and draw length.


----------



## capnjoe

Like I said, have fun. I meant it. But I wouldn't take this topic to an archery forum...
Archery ought to be practiced with a bow. I can drive a nail with a gun, but it doesn't make it a hammer


----------



## deepdivered

capnjoe said:


> Like I said, have fun. I meant it. But I wouldn't take this topic to an archery forum...
> Archery ought to be practiced with a bow. I can drive a nail with a gun, but it doesn't make it a hammer


Thanks I still trying to decide on how exactly I will make one.

Your right some people are very close minded and can't think out of the box.

You know there is a gun that shoots nails. It uses blanks to a .22 short to drive nails into concrete and you are right its not a hammer.

Maybe people would except the idea more if we call this an arrow sling rather than a sling bow lol.


----------



## BCLuxor

But what about bows that shoot ball bearings faster than majority of our slingshots 400+fps 8mm....?


----------



## Bill Hays

I'll tell you one of the best slingbows I've ever used.... can be used by effectively by practically everybody with very little practice... is my "Predator Slingrifle".
You just make a shorter front part (barrel).... most people can make one in a matter of 30 minutes or less.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

One of the things that I have always loved about slingshots is that they are a great medium for anyone to try new things and experiment with.

I've never understood the bias toward using only ball ammo since a slingshot is basically just a "projectile launcher". Most slingshots work "best" for ball ammo, but people have been launching arrows from them it seems from their inception. Some of the earliest patents show attachments to do so. and many like me still work at improving on that idea.

As a lifelong archer as well as a slingshot shooter I've always loved shooting arrows from them as well. I love my bows, but honestly I don't care what shoots the arrow as long as it hits the target.  It looks and feels very similar and I've spent many untold hours of quite relaxing time shooting arrows from both bows and slingshots. I've always had great fun shooting arrows from my "arrow sling" and have encouraged as many as I could to try it as well. Many are successfully harvesting all manner of game with arrows shot from slingshots today and I can only see this aspect of slingshots increasing as more find out about the possibilities and try them.

One of the things I've noticed though is that some "give it a try" by using less than optimal bands, frames and arrows (especially plastic fetch without a rest made for them) and when they don't get good results they assume incorrectly that it just can't work well from a slingshot.

What I've found to be true in my arrow slingin' experience, designs and experiments is that just about any setup with sling and arrow, but... without the bands length being shortened and strong enough for an arrow (which is quite heavy compared to most ball ammo, proper horizontal arrow to band alignment (the arrow rest and design being at the right place in relation to the bands) it will not shoot very well. Taking your regular slingshot set up for shooting ball ammo and just trying arrow shooting will work, but it in comparison to a bow usually produce poor to mediocre results at best. However, with each suggestion implemented you will find the performance increases.

I like the small maneuverability of an arrow shooting slingshot both in the backyard for fun and I believe (as do many others) it definitely also has merit in the field as well. Is it a bow? No.... but it doesn't have to be to shoot arrows like a bow. Will it do what any good 30#-45# traditional bow will do? My experience and others have proven to my satisfaction that with the "proper setup" it most certainly can and will!! Keep shooting (err...um...whatever you want) and keep having FUN, since that's really what slingshots are best at!!!


----------



## deepdivered

A+ Slingshots said:


> One of the things that I have always loved about slingshots is that they are a great medium for anyone to try new things and experiment with.
> I've never understood the bias toward using only ball ammo since a slingshot is basically just a "projectile launcher". Most slingshots work "best" for ball ammo, but people have been launching arrows from them it seems from their inception. Some of the earliest patents show attachments to do so. and many like me still work at improving on that idea.
> As a lifelong archer as well as a slingshot shooter I've always loved shooting arrows from them as well. I love my bows, but honestly I don't care what shoots the arrow as long as it hits the target.  It looks and feels very similar and I've spent many untold hours of quite relaxing time shooting arrows from both bows and slingshots. I've always had great fun shooting arrows from my "arrow sling" and have encouraged as many as I could to try it as well. Many are successfully harvesting all manner of game with arrows shot from slingshots today and I can only see this aspect of slingshots increasing as more find out about the possibilities and try them.
> 
> One of the things I've noticed though is that some "give it a try" by using less than optimal bands, frames and arrows (especially plastic fetch without a rest made for them) and when they don't get good results they assume incorrectly that it just can't work well from a slingshot.
> What I've found to be true in my arrow slingin' experience, designs and experiments is that just about any setup with sling and arrow, but... without the bands length being shortened and strong enough for an arrow (which is quite heavy compared to most ball ammo, proper horizontal arrow to band alignment (the arrow rest and design being at the right place in relation to the bands) it will not shoot very well. Taking your regular slingshot set up for shooting ball ammo and just trying arrow shooting will work, but it in comparison to a bow usually produce poor to mediocre results at best. However, with each suggestion implemented you will find the performance increases.
> I like the small maneuverability of an arrow shooting slingshot both in the backyard for fun and I believe (as do many others) it definitely also has merit in the field as well. Is it a bow? No.... but it doesn't have to be to shoot arrows like a bow. Will it do what any good 30#-45# traditional bow will do? My experience and others have proven to my satisfaction that with the "proper setup" it most certainly can and will!! Keep shooting (err...um...whatever you want) and keep having FUN, since that's really what slingshots are best at!!!


I would love it if you can shear with me what you use as your preferred setup


----------



## A+ Slingshots

deepdivered said:


> A+ Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the things that I have always loved about slingshots is that they are a great medium for anyone to try new things and experiment with.
> I've never understood the bias toward using only ball ammo since a slingshot is basically just a "projectile launcher". Most slingshots work "best" for ball ammo, but people have been launching arrows from them it seems from their inception. Some of the earliest patents show attachments to do so. and many like me still work at improving on that idea.
> As a lifelong archer as well as a slingshot shooter I've always loved shooting arrows from them as well. I love my bows, but honestly I don't care what shoots the arrow as long as it hits the target.  It looks and feels very similar and I've spent many untold hours of quite relaxing time shooting arrows from both bows and slingshots. I've always had great fun shooting arrows from my "arrow sling" and have encouraged as many as I could to try it as well. Many are successfully harvesting all manner of game with arrows shot from slingshots today and I can only see this aspect of slingshots increasing as more find out about the possibilities and try them.
> 
> One of the things I've noticed though is that some "give it a try" by using less than optimal bands, frames and arrows (especially plastic fetch without a rest made for them) and when they don't get good results they assume incorrectly that it just can't work well from a slingshot.
> What I've found to be true in my arrow slingin' experience, designs and experiments is that just about any setup with sling and arrow, but... without the bands length being shortened and strong enough for an arrow (which is quite heavy compared to most ball ammo, proper horizontal arrow to band alignment (the arrow rest and design being at the right place in relation to the bands) it will not shoot very well. Taking your regular slingshot set up for shooting ball ammo and just trying arrow shooting will work, but it in comparison to a bow usually produce poor to mediocre results at best. However, with each suggestion implemented you will find the performance increases.
> I like the small maneuverability of an arrow shooting slingshot both in the backyard for fun and I believe (as do many others) it definitely also has merit in the field as well. Is it a bow? No.... but it doesn't have to be to shoot arrows like a bow. Will it do what any good 30#-45# traditional bow will do? My experience and others have proven to my satisfaction that with the "proper setup" it most certainly can and will!! Keep shooting (err...um...whatever you want) and keep having FUN, since that's really what slingshots are best at!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would love it if you can shear with me what you use as your preferred setup
Click to expand...

No problem! While I have made and used many others that I have never shared, here is a link to my original blog about my EZ Arrow Rest and Arrow shooting... http://slingshotforum.com/blog/12/entry-195-ez-arrow-shooter-set-up/ I sell a refined version of this through my website for a reasonable price.

The pics are quite outdated now as far as my slingshots and and work is concerned. We've come a long way in the last year or so refining our products, but the concept is the same for the basic EZ Arrow Rest!! I also have several other arrow slingshots I've designed and built, but one in particular that we will be adding to our lineup of products very soon. It's called the JACKALOPE and it's a slingshot/slingbow hunting and fishing combo that we are very excited about!! It will be the first wrist braced slingshot offered by us and suitable as a heavy Big Tube platform for hunting and fishing, or with 1/4" tubes great for teens and ladies for fun and plinking!! Like it's namesake it has some very interesting qualities all put together in one package!!!  Good luck with your project!!

In the mean time here is another video of my EZ Arrow Rest and me shooting one of our EZ 4 Piece Bungee Take Down Arrows...






All the best,

Perry (A+)


----------



## Beanflip

deepdivered, have you made one?


----------

